# Can Someone help me identify this guy?



## shreknkell (Jan 4, 2013)

a friend of mine is camping on the central coast and this guy made his way on to camp. She asked me to tell her what it is and i have no clue so i thought someone here may be able to help.. Thanks in advance


----------



## joelysmoley (Jan 4, 2013)

looks like a legless lizard


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes it's a legless lizard. To be precise a Common Scaly Foot, Pygopus lepidopodus.


----------



## joelysmoley (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah thats the one couldnt think of the name


----------



## jedi_339 (Jan 4, 2013)

I would identify that as a pygopus lepidopodus, or common scaly foot.

I am basing that identification on the head shape and the keeled scales.

If zoomed in I believe I can just make out the front 'flap' of a leg


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jan 4, 2013)

> I would identify that as a pygopus schraderi, or common scaly foot.
> 
> I am basing that identification on the head shape and the keeled scales.
> 
> If zoomed in I believe I can just make out the front 'flap' of a leg



A Pygopus schraderi is an Eastern Hooded Scaly Foot (not Common Scaly), these do not occur in coastal NSW, where this was found. 

These have the same head shape as the individual, and are also strongly keeled, but have a hood which this lacks (key differentiating feature between Hooded and Common Scalys.) 

No species of Australian Legless Lizard has any front feet of any external form. Only rear foot 'flaps'.


----------



## jedi_339 (Jan 4, 2013)

GeckPhotographer said:


> A Pygopus schraderi is an Eastern Hooded Scaly Foot (not Common Scaly), these do not occur in coastal NSW, where this was found.
> 
> These have the same head shape as the individual, and are also strongly keeled, but have a hood which this lacks (key differentiating feature between Hooded and Common Scalys.)
> 
> No species of Australian Legless Lizard has any front feet of any external form. Only rear foot 'flaps'.



Cheers Geck,

It has been a long day and I was just coming online to change my scientific name (after realising my error while driving down the highway)

Interesting about the front flaps though, I can't say I've ever really looked, I mostly just look at the anal pores.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 5, 2013)

You can clearly see the top of the ear opening on the right-hand side… right-foot side… right-flap side… right side.

The Common Scalyfoot is the only one found along the NSW coast. The demarcation between the dark head and the neck in the hooded species is sharp and clear, whereas in this one a not so dark head grades gradually into the colour of the nape.

Blue


----------

